# Anybody use permethrin on waders? How about a Thermacell while wading?



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Two part thread: 

*(1) *I was wondering whether anybody has tried using permethrin tick spray on their waders. Would it cause any problems to breathable wader material? They say it lasts up to something like 40 washes, so I'm also wondering how well/long it stands up on waders being submerged for a better part of a day, several days in a row. 

*(2) *Thermacells supposedly work wonders, my waterfowling buddies swear by them during early teal (I don't use one during early teal, and get eaten alive). I have never used one, but I just ordered one (the small one that you can clip on if you buy the holster), and was wondering whether anybody uses them while wading, and if so, how do you go about wearing it? I'd imagine if it took a dunk it wouldn't be very good. My thoughts were to clip it on the backside of my waders or backside of my chest pack.... 

Thoughts on either question? Thanks.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Never had the nerve to put permethrin on waders and I doubt ticks can bite through them anyway. I put it on a lightweight long sleeve shirt and on my vest and they have to climb past that to get to my skin. Have found dead ticks on both shirt and vest, never had one embed when I'm wearing that combination.


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Lamarsh said:


> Two part thread:
> 
> *(1) *I was wondering whether anybody has tried using permethrin tick spray on their waders. Would it cause any problems to breathable wader material? They say it lasts up to something like 40 washes, so I'm also wondering how well/long it stands up on waders being submerged for a better part of a day, several days in a row.
> 
> ...


Thermacell do work well for me while river fishing. clip on a D ring .


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to clip on my Thermacell. It did work well but I kept getting that crap it emits in my mouth. Probably not good for ya!


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

Permetherin is deadly to fish....i wouldnt treat waders....


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Never had the nerve to put permethrin on waders and I doubt ticks can bite through them anyway. I put it on a lightweight long sleeve shirt and on my vest and they have to climb past that to get to my skin. Have found dead ticks on both shirt and vest, never had one embed when I'm wearing that combination.


Granted waders are supposed to be water tight, if you think about it, your method is probably the way to go since they have to cross the permethrin on your shirt to get to your skin. Thanks! This is the route I'll take. 

Thinking I'll hang my Thermacell off the back of my waders somehow, or whichever side of me is downwind of my mouth. Just don't want to dunk it.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> Thoughts on either question? Thanks.


Here is the verbatim quote from the ThermaCELL packaging:

*Environmental Hazards* - This product is toxic to all fish and aquatic invertebrates. Do not apply directly to water. Do not contaminate water...

It goes on and on...

Here is the verbatim quote from the Sawyer Permethrin packaging:

*Environmental Hazards* - This product is extremely toxic to fish and other aquatic organisms. Do not apply directly to water. Do not contaminate water... etc.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I've been meaning to mention this for a while now.

Get a military style head net with the built in hoops for biting bugs and check yourself and your clothing frequently for ticks. I pulled four ticks off of my clothing this weekend while fishing and one off my leg when I got home.

Is sucks, but this is the new normal...


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't go out fishing this time of year without my thermacell. Unless there are high winds it works magnificently. I usually put mine on a lanyard and swing it around to my back. Otherwise i get into waist deep water and forget about it and they dont work for a while if they get wet. Good luck out there


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I've thought about using the Thermacell but I couldn't believe it would be effective enough.

I've always used 100% deet. If I miss one spot the mosquitos find it. Which made me think that about the thermacell.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

UPDATE: I bought a thermal and used it clipped to the back of my waders, and it worked well (I used it in conjunction with an all natural bug spray). 

I opted to not spray my waders with permethrin per the advice above, as well as some applied common sense. 

The thermacell does get hot though, so I had to be careful with where I clipped it on. I wouldn't have been able to use it without that carrying case thing you can buy for them.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I use the thermacell boot heated insoles in my waders. That saved the hunt a few cold days for sure. 

I know its not what your talking about but it was worth sharing.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

strmanglr said:


> I've thought about using the Thermacell but I couldn't believe it would be effective enough.
> 
> I've always used 100% deet. If I miss one spot the mosquitos find it. Which made me think that about the thermacell.


use the 100 deet also,never saw a tick this morel season.think ill switch over to permethrin


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> Never had the nerve to put permethrin on waders and I doubt ticks can bite through them anyway. I put it on a lightweight long sleeve shirt and on my vest and they have to climb past that to get to my skin. Have found dead ticks on both shirt and vest, never had one embed when I'm wearing that combination.


I like the lethal residual it offers.heard it can go thru 5 washings n still be effective.not sure if my clothing needs to be that contaminated but my outer morel gear could stretch a season 
:16suspect


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I always wear a shirt under the treated shirt, one treatment is good for most of the season because I find they fade quite a bit in high summer. Come fall I'll treat my hunting pants, especially from the knees down, but they don't seem to bother me as much then. Drier weather?


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I've never been concerned about ticks till this year.

Can't tell you how many miles of brush and tall grass over the years I've walked through while out wading. Never gave it a thought.

I don't usually put bug dope on until I need it. Also have a fishing shirt I spray down a few times a year.

Had a friend who grew up in the U.P. who told me about wading up there. He said it's not bear you have to worry about it's ticks.

Just came back from northern l.p., whole time I had ticks in mind. Still managed to catch a few trout.

@kzoofisher I would say cooler temps most likely.


----------

